# Berkley Nanofil



## Jim (Apr 11, 2011)

Is this going to be the Line?

https://www.versus.com/blogs/pennazs-pointers/berkleys-new-nanofil-first-glimps-at-this-new-line/


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2011)

Ill give it a try and will most likely be sold on it if it really does have the characteristics of braid (hopefully strength) with the handling likeness of mono. I love that braid but i have having to carry extra tools around just to cut the stuff


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 11, 2011)

only up to 12 pound test though but im sure when it comes out ill give it a try


----------



## Industry (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds great but I wonder what it will retail for.


----------



## FishyItch (Apr 12, 2011)

Industry said:


> Sounds great but I wonder what it will retail for.



That's the question!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2011)

I started using the new Sufix 832 which is thinner, rounder and more abrasion resistant then other braids - I really like it

This Berkley product sounds very similiar


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 13, 2011)

Capt, I heard the 832 sinks like floro because of the Gore strand. Any truth to this?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Capt, I heard the 832 sinks like floro because of the Gore strand. Any truth to this?




Does seem to sink a little more then sufix braid - never used floro as a main line so I cannot compare


----------



## redneckfisher (Apr 22, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> Industry said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great but I wonder what it will retail for.
> ...


wired2fish.com says that it will retail from $19.95 to $38.95
https://www.wired2fish.com/New-Tackle-Release--Berkley-NanoFil-Uni-filament-Fishing-Line-WhatsUp5228


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2011)

oh well.....too much money for me. :shock:


----------



## redneckfisher (Apr 27, 2011)

Jim said:


> oh well.....too much money for me. :shock:


yeah i'll just stick with the monofilament.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 28, 2011)

I started using the Seaguar Tatsu line a while back... and I still haven't changed my line in over 4 months (and y'all know how much I fish)... definitely worth the price, and you can't break that stuff


----------



## russ010 (Apr 28, 2011)

As far as prices and sizes, check this out:

Available in pound tests ranging from 1 to 12 pounds, and unbelievably thin diameters of 0.001” to 0.008”, Berkley NanoFil is available in 150-, 300- and 1500-yard spools with an MSRP of $19.95 to $179.95.

FEATURES

Pound Tests: 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 10 and 12-pound test

Diameters: 0.001”, 0.002”, 0.003”, 0.004”, 0.005”, 0.006”, 0.007”, 0.008”

Color: Clear Mist

Spool Sizes

150-yard Filler Spool
300-yard Filler Spool
1500-yard Bulk Spool

MSRP

150-yard Filler Spool: $19.95 (1-12 pound test);
300-yard Filler Spool: $38.95 (1-12 pound test)
1500-yd Bulk Spool: $179.95 (4-12 pound test)

Uni-Filament: Unified Filament Technology

•Effortless Casting
•Superb Sensitivity
•ZERO Memory
•Minimum Diameter, Maximum Strength
•The thinnest Berkley line by label rating


----------



## Butthead (May 6, 2011)

Looks like versus.com got absorbed by MSNBC.com...

If the stuff they're saying is really true I'm going to be really excited to have this on my reels.
https://www.outdoorblog.net/outinmichigan/2011/04/11/berkleys-new-nanofil/

Berkley’s New NanoFil
by Justin Clark on April 11, 2011

Today while checking out my facebook I came across a post from Steve Pennaz. Steve is the 1st one to write about this line. This line could be a game changer and I can not wait to get this line in my hands.

It is due to hit the shelfs in June of this year. Steve says “there is simply nothing else like it.” Steve went on to say “It has been awhile since a new product introduction left me slack jawed and weak kneed, however, Nanofil does both.”

So what is this NanoFil. NanoFil is the world’s first Uni-Filament fishing Line. It is made up of hundreds of Dyneema® nanofilaments and through a process of molecularly linking and shaping, created an incredible strength per diameter and superb sensitive line.

From the sounds of things NanoFil its unquestionably built for spinning reels. The line looks white in color on the spool, but once off the spool it looks clear.The flat-out castability is supposed to be 1st class, Steve said”I nearly killed a squirrel on my first cast. NanoFil is unquestionably the best casting line I’ve ever used.” They are saying to expect to increase your casting distance by a full third over mono. If you have the wind on your back, spool clearing cast could be possible. The lines also boost near zero stretch which means rock solid hooksets.


----------



## fender66 (May 8, 2011)

Might give it a try.....depending on price and, like already stated....designed for spinning reels, but I don't use my spinning reels much. Pretty cool stuff though. I'm excited to see how it pans out.


----------

